# Buren Grand Prix



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I recently bought at auction this Buren Grand Prix P/W but cannot identify age or any other details.

It is a nickel chrome case, quite slim with an art deco appearance. The quality looks good and is a great timekeeper.

The movement is stamped 30 cal.

The case has the number 153678-533703

It would appear to be 15 jewels.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

You may already have found it, but here is a link to some general info on the Buren Company.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Smart piece


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Personally I'd change the chain, looks a bit chunky compared to the beautiful thin hands, however the watch looks very smart.

Would like that myself...


----------

